# Seamless Socks



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 19, 2011)

After a flare-up of a foot problem, I've decided I really should get some seamless socks.

Does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations? I'm particularly looking for somewhere I can also get seamless tights, if this is possible.

Many thanks


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2011)

Marks and spencers do seamless tights in 10 and 20 denier i think x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Marks and spencers do seamless tights in 10 and 20 denier i think x



Thanks, Steffie, will have a look. I should have said - the tights really need to be cotton rich. The standard ones guarantee me a bout of thrush!


----------



## Fandange (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Purpleduck,

there was a discussion on CWD recently on this topic..... let me check and I'll get back to you with their suggestions.


----------



## shiv (Feb 19, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Hi Purpleduck,
> 
> there was a discussion on CWD recently on this topic..... let me check and I'll get back to you with their suggestions.



I just came here to say that, will leave it in your hands Fandage!


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2011)

We got some shoes for my father in law from cozy feet
http://www.cosyfeet.com/

I've just had a quick look and they do do seamless socks.


----------



## Fandange (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, after a quick check, the general verdict was M&S soft seamless socks (like Steffi said) or turn your socks or tights inside out....


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2011)

get the socks which have no tight elastic


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 20, 2011)

tights, erm no comment!

Socks, nearly bought from cosy feet but wifey purchased from Mr Spencer in the end, they're no bad either, am going to look for more.

Would really like some big thick seamless ones, anyone know of any??

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 20, 2011)

I too would like to register an interest in the above.

Ta

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2011)

Theres a company called prosox try them,,think they do wool and cotton  socks..


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 20, 2011)

When i was in hospital having baby they told me i had to waer the circulation socks for 6 weeks. They are seemless and i think cotton. Kinda like travel socks.
Really tight and not pretty at all but i quite like them and might keep wearing them longer.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 20, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Theres a company called prosox try them,,think they do wool and cotton  socks..



Quite pricey. I usually get my socks from tescos in a 5 pack. Might have to start swapping them 1 pair at a time. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Quite pricey. I usually get my socks from tescos in a 5 pack. Might have to start swapping them 1 pair at a time.
> 
> Rob



Well you pay for good quality dearest  plus tesco dont do diabetic socks


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Well you pay for good quality dearest  plus tesco dont do diabetic socks



You don't need any special socks, just read the advice here:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/09/wear-your-socks-inside-out.html


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers for link Steff, 

Wifey says M&S do quite a range of seemless not just plain old thangs!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it these Rossi ?

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Sock...031&pf_rd_p=216456187&pf_rd_s=related-items-5

Says they have a smooth toe seam, which I assume is much the same as seamless.

Rob


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 20, 2011)

erm yes I think so, 

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Fres...031&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3


----------

